
What does it take for a startup to be fundable? - rmason
https://www.quora.com/What-does-it-take-for-a-startup-to-be-fundable?share=1
======
rmason
Might we one of the best single answers I've ever read on Quora. I see so many
young entrepreneurs go out seeking funding and it hurts me because I know from
experience that they don't stand a chance.

Not everyone can be like the founders of WhatsApp and have VC's knocking on
your door pleading to give you funding. But isn't that the very definition of
going as a king?

